# Favorite campgrounds with waterfalls nearbyl



## chprout (May 29, 2004)

I love to go camping near waterfalls. We just got back from Blackwater Falls State Park in WV. It's absolutely gorgeous. Lots to do and the falls are wonderful.

I started that other thread about Cumberland Falls State Park, which I haven't been to yet, but want to go. It looks like a mini Niagara.

If you have been to campgrounds near any falls, tell me about your trips.

Thanks!!! action


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

The obvious question. Have you seen the Niagara Falls? It is a great place to visit. Lots of fun activities to do for kids and the Casinofor the bigger kids. Lots of biking as well. There is wine tasting and Niagara on the Lake which is a cute little village with charm.

The Falls is a must see...at least once

Thor


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Another obvious choice would be Yosemite. Camp nearby 4-5 great falls that boom all spring long. Camping in Yosemite Valley can be rather packed in. I would suggest somewhere up a bit higher. Crane Flat or Wawona might be choices. The 30 minute drive into the valley where the falls are located would be well worth the improved CG options.

That's the CA view of things.


----------



## chprout (May 29, 2004)

Thanks for these. Yes, I have definitely been to Niagara. I love Niagara. I just got back from a trip to WV at Blackwater Falls SP, which is a wonderful SP with gorgeous falls.

I'm contemplating going to Cumberland Falls S.P. in Kentucky this fall. Oh, life is too short. There's so many places I want to go, I'll never get to them all.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

How about YELLOWSTONE NATIONAL PARK! Waterfalls all over the place!

How about the NORTH SHORE OF LAKE SUPERIOR? (MN) Lots of STATE PARKS/NATIONAL PARKS, and most have waterfalls.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Multnomah Falls just outside of Portland Oregon, several nearby CG's too. "Plummeting 620 feet from its origins on Larch Mountain, Multnomah Falls is the second highest year-round waterfall in the United States"

Palouse Falls in Washington State are wonderful too. "Palouse Falls State Park is a 105-acre camping park with a unique geology and history. The park offers a dramatic view of one of the state's most beautiful waterfalls. Palouse Falls drops from a height of 200 feet"


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

I have been to Cumberland Falls several times. (I'm originally from Kentucky)









The falls are very beautiful. If you can, plan your trip during a Moonbow. It is a rainbow you can see in the falls. They having several hiking trails, including a paved one that takes you to a beach area at the end of the falls. Here is a website that tells about the park. It also gives you the dates of the Moonbows. We did not stay in the campground but drove thru it. It didn't impress us to stay there. We stayed nearby at Levi Jackson State Park.

http://parks.ky.gov/cumbfal2.htm

Have a great day! sunny


----------



## chprout (May 29, 2004)

Thanks for all the input. I am looking forward to seeing all of these wonderful places. Being from Virginia, Kentucky is probably most doable. Washington State and Portland are for next year! They are gorgeous!


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Would love for you to visit Oregon sunny 
Maybe we could plan a meet

A place we found this year was Paradise Park (there are other rv parks in the area) on the MacKenzie River... LOTS of Falls in the area! Proxy Falls http://www.cascwild.org/hikes/pages/Proxy%20Falls.htm with an upper and lower set of falls. We plan to go back to this spot









With the nearby Sahalie Falls and Koosah falls. Also with a couple of natural Hot springs in the area.

All of the above within a 20 mile radius of each other sunny

A few google searches should pull up all the info on them.

Of course Multnomah Falls are great


----------



## chprout (May 29, 2004)

We will see what next year brings. I'd love to get out your way. Would be fun to take a long vacation with the Outback and see the Western half of the States!

Thanks for that invite!


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Wells-Grey Provincial Park, in central British Columbia, has numerous spectacular waterfalls. It may be a bit far from Virginia, but just think of all the new county you would get to see.


----------



## Central Mass Outbackers (Jun 13, 2004)

Have you been to Tallulah Gorge State Park in GA? Beautiful views of the gorge, hiking trails, etc... I should note though that this is where they filmed "Deliverance". (My husband decided we should probably skip the canoe trip!)


----------

